# Bon Vivant Fashion Cafe (Coquitlam, BC)



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

An authentic Italian Cafe at the heart of Coquitlam opposite to the Coquitlam Centre. A new fashion cafe concept which brings shopping and cafe experience together with truly one-of-a-kind experience for the customers. A career opportunity for a Barista to build up his/her fame and skill in this 7000 sq. ft. space of shopping floor and 30+ seatings cafe.

More...


----------

